# How to transfer data between A PC and a Laptop through a WiFi router?



## yashodhan92 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a netgear WGR614 Wifi router with which i am using my btoadband connection for internet access. My PC is connected to the router using LAN cable and my laptop is connected using WiFi. Is it possible to transfer data between my PC and laptop?

The Router is connected to the PC through one LAN cable which is providing the internet is another wire neccessary? i am using windows XP pro whereas the laptop has Vista home premium


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 7, 2007)

^^yes it is possible .
*www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/net.asp


----------

